# Lets talk a bit about shop safety...



## sbell111 (Sep 2, 2011)

I like to think that I'm pretty safe in the shop.  I'm always very conscious of where my hands are in relation to moving parts when I'm in the shop and have always taken the position that if you keep your eyes on the ball and your brain in the game, you pretty much cannot be inrured in a woodshop.  This afternoon, I took my eye off the ball.

I was cutting up a few logs on the bandsaw.  The blade clearly had become dull, so I told myself that as soon as I finished the cut that I was on, I would stop for the evening.  The blade cleared the wood, so I reached over with my left hand to hit the stop button, as I have a thousand other times.  

This time, however, the now dull blade slipped the upper wheel of the saw as I came to the end of the cut and I didn't immediately notice.  I noticed because my left index finger came into contact with the still moving blade that was now sticking out from it's normally gaurded position, a centimeter from the bandsaw's stop button.  

Three stitches later, here I am, with one more little thing to be wary of when working in the shop.


----------



## hehndc (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks for the heads up, i would not have seen that coming.  wierd sh#t can happen, that's for sure.

glad the tip did'nt end up on the floor.

Steve


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 2, 2011)

WOW. Also, a reason to be grateful you weren't a hair faster on the kill switch, costing an entire finger.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 3, 2011)

Steve, just keep repeating to yourself....

Chicks dig scars, chicks dig scars........


----------



## Rounder (Sep 3, 2011)

Safety cannot be stressed enough. Just this last Sunday, my 82 year old Dad decided he was done with the little finger on his left hand and parted it off with a table saw. For some reason the board kicked up and he reached over to push it back down. His finger came down on the blade and was rudely dismembered. This is the second time in about 2 years he has done finger damage. Just the tip of his middle finger the last time. Me thinks it might be time for him to retire from the table saw. I told him burial cost when he passes would not be any cheaper with parts removed from his body, SO STOP DOING IT!!! Safety is a lifetime of being careful and not getting too comfortable with your skills. It only takes a second to do permanent serious damage or death. BE CAREFUL OUT THERE AND PAY ATTENTION!!!


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 3, 2011)

If my heart doesn't pick up a bit every time my fingers get near something sharp and moving fast, that means it's time to stop for the day. 

I like that little frisson I get. Keeps me alert.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh, and "near" is relative.... 6" for the table saw. 2" for the bandsaw. You get the idea...


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been an electrician for a "few" years.  I made myself a promise when I first started this trade, that the day I walked onto the job without fear in my heart would be the day I would hang up my tools and never touch them again.  That would be the signal that I had become too complacent and comfortable with the danger that surrounds a working man or woman.  Once we feel comfortable around danger, we have become part of that danger, time to quit.  That applies equally to my chosen vocation as well as my hobbies.  DO NOT EVER GET DISTRACTED!  Dear friends, you all mean to much to us all.
Charles


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 3, 2011)

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 3, 2011)

What the hell? Why would that be so close to an exposed blade?!?!?!?!


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Dumb Design*



sbell111 said:


> What's wrong with this picture?



That has to be one of the DUMBEST designs ever made.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 3, 2011)

I am glad that the injury was not worse. Thanks for the reminders about safety. I am really nervous about having a few scouts over to turn pens for servicemen, so I am writing down a safety sheet for me to remember to teach them.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually because the blade slipped off of the tire, it cut through the switch cover.  If I am not missing my guess, that is a Jet 14" bandsaw.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a Shop Fox, but probably a similar design.  It didn't cut through anything, except my finger.  The normal condition would have the blade recessed about an inch in a thin channel.  Since it slipped off the top wheel, it popped out.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 5, 2011)

This happened yesterday.

I was cutting a reclaimed slab of granite countertop to use as the bed for a thickness sander I'm building. I knew the cutoff piece was going to drop to the ground. So I took it outside where flying shards won't do much damage. I made sure I was clear of the dropping granite. I had my goggles AND face shield on. 

Silly granite landed sharp edge down directly on the power cord for my circ saw. Sigh. No matter how hard you try, you're gonna miss SOMETHING.




cutcord by don tpics, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel (Sep 5, 2011)

And it is the missed something that iwll get you. I have never met the person that said, "I think I will go out to the shop and hurt myself today". It is the evil no seeums o no thinkems that are the most dangerous. I also agree that the day I am not jsut a little on edge in my shop. Is the day I no longer belong there. Take the time to make it as impossiel to get hurt as well. guards, sheilds or whatever. still things happen that are not expected so I will continue to say little prayers for everyone that loves working with machines and sharp edges.

Very glad it was not worse.


----------



## tt1106 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been a police officer for many years.  I am missing the index finger from my left hand due to a firearm's accident.  If you work with dangerous objects, there is always the potential for a catastrophe. We merely try to minimize the damage by taking safety precautions.   People that don't take the precautions....reap what they sow.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 5, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Steve, just keep repeating to yourself....
> 
> Chicks dig scars, chicks dig scars........



Wow then I must be a real chick magnet!!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 5, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> It's a Shop Fox, but probably a similar design.  It didn't cut through anything, except my finger.  The normal condition would have the blade recessed about an inch in a thin channel.  Since it slipped off the top wheel, it popped out.



Man that picture sure looks like a case of real poor design, and a potential for a huge law suit.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 5, 2011)

bitshird said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Shop Fox, but probably a similar design.  It didn't cut through anything, except my finger.  The normal condition would have the blade recessed about an inch in a thin channel.  Since it slipped off the top wheel, it popped out.
> ...



I haven't done the research, but I bet that 90% of our bandsaws use this design.  I base this on the fact that my saw is a (better) twin of the Grizzly G0555 that sits in many of our shops.


----------



## intillzah (Sep 6, 2011)

I was turning a pen the other day and I had the lathe just screaming along doing a CA finish, I reached over the lathe to get some coffee filters (I use them for applicators).   I realized that my Santa Claus belly was resting on the live center....

OF A LATHE SCREAMING ALONG AT 2500 RPM'S

Stupid, I know.  Shop safety is not something to take lightly.....


----------



## randyrls (Sep 7, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> It's a Shop Fox, but probably a similar design.  It didn't cut through anything, except my finger.  The normal condition would have the blade recessed about an inch in a thin channel.  Since it slipped off the top wheel, it popped out.



Steve;  I was cutting wood on my table saw and turned the saw off.  The blade was stopped and as I reached over the blade it turned back on!!  
After a costume repair, :laugh:  I installed a "kill switch" on every piece of equipment that I use.  When that switch is off, I KNOW the machine is dead.

In your situation, I would add another switch and use that one.  The switch is just TOOOOO CLOSE to the blade.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 7, 2011)

Scary.  You never think of a saw turning itself on.  Perhaps it is the ghost of the last guy.

Regarding my switch, It's not really any closer to the blade than on any other bandsaw that has the switch on the riser.  Shop Fox, Grizzly, Jet, Delta, Powermatic, Ridgid, Steel City, and other manufacturers all use this design.  During normal operation, the blade is down in a this channel and cannot be easily accessed.  What happened to me was a freak accident.  Had I realized that the blade had slipped the top wheel, I would have been on the lookout for the danger.  My ignorance of that fact combined with my not checking to make sure that it isn't an issue every single time resulted in my injury.  Now that I am aware of the problem, I know to be wary of the issue and will not sustain any similar injury.

I wonder how many of us own similarly designed saw and never knew that this could happen.  How many have walked out to their shops and taken a look at their bandsaws and noted that theirs is of the same design?


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a Rikon with the same switch, but the blade is behind metal doors that latch well and cover the top and bottom wheel.  I recently had the blade break, but it didn't come out of anywhere, it just stopped.  It is a very safe design.  I think that I would put a cover over the channel as protection.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll probably just start looking before I touch things.


----------



## dgelnett (Sep 9, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> What's wrong with this picture?


 
Looks like the blade is facing the wrong way or am I looking at this wrong?


----------



## TomW (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow... Here is my temporary fix.  Thanks Steve for "Taking one for the team"

Tom


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 9, 2011)

dgelnett said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with this picture?
> ...



HMM??????Looks that way to me to. Not sure whats up with that? I hope this hasnt been running in the wrong direction the whole time?

Nevermind. The blade is upside down because it hasnt gone over the top wheel .Once it rotates over the top wheel it will be facing downward.   Almost had me there:biggrin:


----------



## jking (Sep 9, 2011)

Can you move the switch?  The design seems flawed to ever have a switch that close to a blade that is not guarded well.  It seems like the switch should be closer to the table.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 9, 2011)

jking said:


> Can you move the switch?  The design seems flawed to ever have a switch that close to a blade that is not guarded well.  It seems like the switch should be closer to the table.


I suppose that some people may choose to move the switch.  I will not do so.  In my mind, the blade is properly guarded during normal operation.  

In those rare times when a blade breaks or slips the top wheel, you normally would be aware of it happening and know to look out for a potentially dangerous situation with the tool.  It's only the very, very rare time when a blade slips the wheel (and does not break) AND you don't notice that the saw becomes dangerous.  I will mitigate this danger by simply being aware that it can happen and looking at the switch prior to reaching for it.


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 9, 2011)

And how many of you remember to drain the water out of your compressor tank after every use.  Moved mine today and got a small pool of rusty water on the floor.  Looks like the drain is not in the lowest point in the tank.  Haven't used it for a couple weeks and the drain valve is left open when the tank is not in use.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 9, 2011)

Drain... Compressor... Whazzat?



:wink:


----------



## titan2 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have an automatic drain setup on my vertical compressor.  I just set the timer for how often and the duration of the drain and away she blows, all by herself!!!


Barney


----------

